# Dingwall Basses - a question.



## Varcolac (May 6, 2010)

Bit of backstory here. Skip to the end if you want my question.

I have two basses, four string and five. Well, okay, three basses if you count the double bass but let's just say I have two bass _guitars_. They were both originally fretted instruments. In the winter of 2003 I took the frets off the four-string. In the spring of 2004 I took the frets off the five. At that point all I played on them was jazz, so it made sense to get them removed - I sure as hell wasn't using them. 

I stopped playing in bands at all from about 2005 to 2008. Bought a double bass though, because I'm badass like that. Then I joined a folk band and a ska band with the double bass, and started my current seven-string metal extravaganza with me on the guitar. I've not had much of a reason to play the electric bass. The times they are a-changin' though. I want to start using my basses for brutal music again, and while Cynic, Steve DiGiorgio and even Opeth from time to time use the fretless, I'd like at least one of my basses to have the tonal quality of a fretted instrument. It just sounds more uh... "metal" to have the frets doing the fretting I guess, rather than the organic quality of skin on string.

So Dingwall basses. I've looked at their stuff, mainly ogling after a 34"-37" fan-fretted 6 string. I read that they use banjo and mandolin frets (much smaller than regular bass or even guitar frets) to get a sound that's "almost fretless." My question to you, ss.org: do any of you have a Dingwall? How would you describe the frets, when compared to regular fretted bass and fretless, both in terms of tone and playability? Furthermore, any opinions on the difference between mandolin and banjo fret sizes?

I should note that I'm not going to be buying a Dingwall in the near future: I'm just looking to get a friendly neighbourhood luthier shove some fretwire back in my basses' necks, and looking at options.

Thanks in advance!

Cliff notes: I want frets back on my basses. Are banjo frets a good idea? Do you play a Dingwall? Or a banjo?


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2010)

i really really want one of the dingwall combustion basses myself. i never heard about the mandolin/banjo frets. sounds interesting!

i´ve heard that some people use frets like those on guitars that have 30+ frets, only on the last few frets. they´re narrower, so it´s easier to get your fingers between them.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 6, 2010)

I have a Dingwall ABI Elite. I wouldn't say it gives a very 'fretless' tone, but it's not quite as 'clanky' as my Schecter (which is active and has jumbo frets) or my Ric (which is all maple, with coated strings and small frets.)












The small frets do make it very easy to play. The action is ridiculously low and playing is pretty much effortless, and the feel is kind of similar to a fretless with rounds as you can slide almost as easily. No 'mwah' though, and definitely as much attack as you'd expect from a fretted passive bass.


----------



## Varcolac (May 6, 2010)

Brilliant. Fretted attack with less "clank," no "mwah" and fretless playability is exactly what I'm going for. Thanks!


----------



## darren (May 6, 2010)

And that 37" low B truly is "The Voice of God." Josh's Dingwall may be the best-sounding bass i've ever laid ears on. And it plays great as well... you don't even notice the long scale at all.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 6, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> I have a Dingwall ABI Elite. I wouldn't say it gives a very 'fretless' tone, but it's not quite as 'clanky' as my Schecter (which is active and has jumbo frets) or my Ric (which is all maple, with coated strings and small frets.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That Dingwall is gorgeous Josh! How pricey was that model? I love Dingwall stuff, if I like the fanned frets enough I might look for a fanned bass eventually.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 6, 2010)

New, that model would be around $2800. I got it for quite a bit less than that used off of a TalkBass member. Usually Afterburner Is are flamed maple though, this was apparently either a special order or a special run, I'm not sure.

The Afterburner models are Dingwall's "budget custom" line, with the ABZs starting around $1800 and the top-specced ABIIs running up into the mid-$3k range. IIRC, the Z2 and Z3 start in the $3s, and the Primas can go well above $4-5k depending on options. I think the Super Js start around $3k as well, but I'm not totally sure.

If that's too much, the Combustions are MIC, and assembled/set up in Canada with Dingwall strings and pickups. Those run $1200-1300 depending on options.


----------

